# Better Late Than Never



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Better late than never...
Last Saturday I Rubbed a couple Tri-Tips and fired up my grill.
Added salted/buttered cob corn and Italian seasoned zucchini.

Cooked it all up, sliced and diced, plated and chowed down.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You are killing me..!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Im looking for Zuc and Squash recipes. Italian seasoning, just the stuff in a jar or you have a custom mix?? Looks damn good


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jaster said:


> Im looking for Zuc and Squash recipes. Italian seasoning, just the stuff in a jar or you have a custom mix?? Looks damn good


Commercial blend in a jar.
Just brush with olive oil and season to taste, then grill over very high heat until just tender.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got some ready to go on the egg when the ribs are done now!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks damn good as always !!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I mean you could throw a PFF party one day and we would willingly throw in money to help with the food costs...... Its almost torture to look at all these good meals and never taste them


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> I mean you could throw a PFF party one day and we would willingly throw in money to help with the food costs...... Its almost torture to look at all these good meals and never taste them


I'm sure folks will bring more grills and eggs so he has plenty to cook on. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

